# Fahrbare (Arbeitsweg) Strecke Kruft-Andernach?



## chris_f (29. April 2008)

Hallöchen,
nach langer Abstinenz schaue ich noch mal hier rein. 

Ich dachte daran, mit dem MTB zur Arbeit zu fahren. Das wäre von Kruft nach Andernach. Die gleiche Strecke, L118 an Nickenich und Eich vorbei, wie mit dem Auto möchte ich nicht nehmen. Ebenso nicht die B256. Beides ist mir zu gefährlich und zu nervig. 

Die Radwege über Plaidt & Miesenheim wären ein ziemlicher Umweg.

Es gibt einen Radweg von Andernach nach Eich, einen weiteren von Nickenich nach Kruft. Aber dazwischen? Gibts da keine direkte Verbindung?

Wie sieht es aus mit Landwirtschaftswegen in direkter Linie über den Berg? Gibts da was? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## d_b (29. April 2008)

Die einzige direkte Alternative wäre noch durchs Kretzer Industriegebiet, dann rauf zum Burgerhaus und wieder runter ins Neubaugebiet Burgerberg. Dann landet man oben am Rennweg. Dafür muss man aber immer den Berg zum Burgerhaus rauf und wieder runter über die Feldwege. Über Nickenich (Lavawerk) und Eich ist halt alles befestigt. Aber ist das wirklich näher bzw. schneller als Plaidt, Miesenheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_f (3. Mai 2008)

Danke für Eure Tipps!  



d_b schrieb:


> ... Aber ist das wirklich näher bzw. schneller als Plaidt, Miesenheim?



Wie ich am vorgestern festgestellt habe, eher nein.  

Sollte es tatsächlich eine kürzere Strecke sein (hatte ich mir erhofft), geht der Vorteil durch die Höhenmeter verloren. Die sind nämlich erheblich mehr als "untenrum".


----------



## Dicke Wade (3. Mai 2008)

hey nutz es als trainingseinheit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . kruft, nickenich, eich, hohes kreuz, namedy. dann bist de putzmunter auf der arbeit. und abends durchs brohltal zurück. dann biste im sommer top.


----------



## chris_f (5. Mai 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> hey nutz es als trainingseinheit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wusst ich doch, dass das kommt.  

Wollte aber ganz gerne ungeschwitzt auf der Arbeit, und nicht allzu spät zu Hause ankommen. Jaaaaa, ich weiß, mit genug Trainig schwitze ich auch dann nicht blabla


----------



## chris_f (5. Mai 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> hey nutz es als trainingseinheit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wusst ich doch, dass das kommt.  

Wollte aber ganz gerne ungeschwitzt auf der Arbeit, und nicht allzu spät zu Hause ankommen. Jaaaaa, ich weiß, mit genug Trainig schwitze ich auch dann nicht blabla


----------



## Dicke Wade (6. Mai 2008)

ungeschwitzt geht es mit der bahn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 die fährt dich direkt zum bh andernach.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 viel spaß.


----------

